# grow tent with carbon filter. still having odor issues. Help RIU brothers



## randallv (Mar 16, 2009)

Ok, I have 4' x 4' dr grow tent, with a 4 inch carbon filter (can filter) set up ventilating the tent. I have a 8 inch sun system cool sun reflector with the glass, being cooled with an 8 inch can fan, seperate from the room exhaust. I am still having odor problems it stinks still like a dam skunk outside of the tent! Does any one know what the problem could be? what else can i do to properly nutrilize the odor consistently, with out having to spray deoderizers all the time? Any suggestions will be very appreciated.


----------



## sizzilky (Mar 17, 2009)

randallv said:


> Ok, I have 4' x 4' dr grow tent, with a 4 inch carbon filter (can filter) set up ventilating the tent. I have a 8 inch sun system cool sun reflector with the glass, being cooled with an 8 inch can fan, seperate from the room exhaust. I am still having odor problems it stinks still like a dam skunk outside of the tent! Does any one know what the problem could be? what else can i do to properly nutrilize the odor consistently, with out having to spray deoderizers all the time? Any suggestions will be very appreciated.


i have my filter with the fan sucking it out and goin through a hose out the top. do u got urs blowing in or sucking out. donno if it matters but filter helped my problem alot


----------



## randallv (Mar 17, 2009)

I have my fan sucking air from the carbon filter blowing out of the tent.sounds like the same way you have yours. thanks for the reply


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Mar 17, 2009)

randallv said:


> Ok, I have 4' x 4' dr grow tent, with a 4 inch carbon filter (can filter) set up ventilating the tent. I have a 8 inch sun system cool sun reflector with the glass, being cooled with an 8 inch can fan, seperate from the room exhaust. I am still having odor problems it stinks still like a dam skunk outside of the tent! Does any one know what the problem could be? what else can i do to properly nutrilize the odor consistently, with out having to spray deoderizers all the time? Any suggestions will be very appreciated.


Make sure your tent does not leak...some of the odor may not be making it through the filter and seeping out from your tent, causing your smell. Just a thought, hope it helps.


----------



## SMOKEDATKU$H (Mar 17, 2009)

Yeah make sure you don't have any leaks. What do you have as your intake? You want negative pressure so the filter can do its work.
The way I have mine set up is Filter > 2ft Ducting > Fan > Ducting to out 
I have a passive intake but with a 6 inch vortex there really is no noticeable odor with a full flowering tent.


----------



## SMOKEDATKU$H (Mar 17, 2009)

I just realized that you said you have a 4" filter and 8" fan. Your filter probably has a cfm rating and your fan might be too strong. Just a thought.


----------



## Picasso345 (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm going to guess you are exceeding the CFM limits of that carbon filter. 

Filters have CFM limit - I bet that 8" is pulling too much air. Look up your filter and compare it to the CFMs of that fan.


----------



## OgKuSheDoUt (Mar 17, 2009)

if the humidity is to high the carbon gets moist and doesnt work


----------



## gangjababy (Mar 17, 2009)

SMOKEDATKU$H said:


> I just realized that you said you have a 4" filter and 8" fan. Your filter probably has a cfm rating and your fan might be too strong. Just a thought.


Exactly what I was gonna say!


----------



## randallv (Mar 17, 2009)

SMOKEDATKU$H said:


> I just realized that you said you have a 4" filter and 8" fan. Your filter probably has a cfm rating and your fan might be too strong. Just a thought.


 
thanx for the reply.. NO. the 8 in. fan is cooling the reflector only. I have a seperate 4 in. inline fan for the carbon filter. it is the eco plus. but its 4 in.


----------



## randallv (Mar 17, 2009)

OgKuSheDoUt said:


> if the humidity is to high the carbon gets moist and doesnt work


 
I keep my humidity around 55 percent. I have a total humidity controller that turns on the exhaust fan when the humidity goes over 55% Is 55% high enough to effect my filter??


----------



## Picasso345 (Mar 17, 2009)

randallv said:


> I keep my humidity around 55 percent. I have a total humidity controller that turns on the exhaust fan when the humidity goes over 55% Is 55% high enough to effect my filter??


Gotta be higher than 55% to screw up the filter. 

How old is the scrubber? Homemade? Store bought?


----------



## randallv (Mar 17, 2009)

Its a can carbon filter. just got it about 2 months ago.


----------



## Gb0ost (Mar 18, 2009)

I just have an ozone generator in my room with no carbon filter or exhaust from the room and I have to burry my nose in the plants to smell anything and I've got a much bigger space than 4x4 with 6 flowering plants. Without the ozone gen my whole house smells. The one I have I got from the local grow shop for 150. Best money I've spent setup wise anyway. I was scared i'd have to stop if the smell started drifitng outside where neighbors would notice and this solved all problems.


----------



## Picasso345 (Mar 18, 2009)

randallv said:


> Its a can carbon filter. just got it about 2 months ago.


That is a real mystery then. Every time I've noticed some extra smells I have found a small leak somewhere. Usually right at the one of the duct work joints for the fan where a piece of duct tape has dried out a little and is letting some air out. I don't know what else to suggest.


----------



## mindphuk (Mar 18, 2009)

Jerry Garcia said:


> Make sure your tent does not leak...some of the odor may not be making it through the filter and seeping out from your tent, causing your smell. Just a thought, hope it helps.


It's a tent, it's going to have leaks. The key is to make sure it has negative pressure. 
Randall, the 4" fan may not be strong enough for the filter. Figure your volume (112 sf), you should be blowing that volume of air out a few times every minute, meaning a CFM rating of about 400, AFTER you have taken into account the drop from the filter and any bends in the hose. How big is your intake?


----------



## born2killspam (Mar 18, 2009)

You mentioned cooled lights.. Are they cooled via push or pull?? Pull is again the proper way to go, it is all about negative pressure, but if the system isn't sealed well then grow room air can get sucked into the low pressure hood, and bypass the filter entirely..


----------



## randallv (Mar 18, 2009)

I am pulling the air from the hood. The hood is sealed with glass in between gasket. And as far as the fan not being strong enough, this is the combination of fan and filter recommended by my hydroponic shop. its the can 2600 with a 170 cfm fan.


----------



## growtothemax (Feb 22, 2013)

The extractor (fan) is way to weak for your tent. You're want to make sure that the entire air in the tent is filtered around 2-3 times a minute. ex. my tent is 1mx1mx2m. Therefore my extractor can filter around 280M³/hour AKA 4.6M³/minute and it only costed me $60.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Feb 23, 2013)

Ozone generator long term. Spritz of Ozium short term.


----------



## mindphuk (Feb 23, 2013)

Considering the OP has had 4 years to fix the problem, I don't think any more posts will help.

This is by far one of the oldest necromanced threads I've seen.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Feb 23, 2013)

New crop of newbies.........


----------



## Malevolence (Feb 24, 2013)

growtothemax said:


> The extractor (fan) is way to weak for your tent. You're want to make sure that the entire air in the tent is filtered around 2-3 times a minute. ex. my tent is 1mx1mx2m. Therefore my extractor can filter around 280M³/hour AKA 4.6M³/minute and it only costed me $60.


I have 3x5x7 tent with 4" 172 CFM and 4" CF running through about 12 feet of duct, CF, cooltube, silencer... and about 540* worth of bends. I don't know how fast the air exchange is, but it works fuckin tits. The sides of my tent are sucked in slightly from negative pressure and there is no odor outside the tent in full bloom.


----------



## Number216 (Feb 24, 2013)

Whoever necro'ed this needs to die.


----------



## cassinfo (Apr 20, 2013)

grow tent dont stop smell...it made to block light so u can have one for vegging and flowering in the same room.


----------



## Warriorbuds (Jul 1, 2014)

mindphuk said:


> It's a tent, it's going to have leaks. The key is to make sure it has negative pressure.
> Randall, the 4" fan may not be strong enough for the filter. Figure your volume (112 sf), you should be blowing that volume of air out a few times every minute, meaning a CFM rating of about 400, AFTER you have taken into account the drop from the filter and any bends in the hose. How big is your intake?


Square feet is not volume.....its area......  Which would be fine...if you were trying to figure out floor space?


----------



## Herb Man (Jul 1, 2014)

Seems to me that your extraction is a tad underpowered.

I would be looking at least 5" Carbon filter and at least 250 cfm fan.

You can also contact the manufacturer of the filter with your query, perhaps, it still shouldn’t smell that bad.


----------



## Herb Man (Jul 1, 2014)

Gb0ost said:


> I just have an ozone generator in my room with no carbon filter or exhaust from the room and I have to burry my nose in the plants to smell anything..


What is the power rating of your unit, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Traxx187 (Jul 2, 2014)

im about to move into a duplex and an oz gen sounds right


----------



## Hablamos (Jul 2, 2014)

Make sure your sun system reflector is sealed, the odor leak come from the tiny material to fit the glass. i strongly recommend you to tape every possibility of leak!


----------

